# Quick - what is 148cm = to pls?



## GGRider (12 December 2008)

As the subject title says - what is 148cm in hands - I'm old fashioned and only work in hands high! Anyone?


----------



## Eira (12 December 2008)

14.2


----------



## louisem (12 December 2008)

14.2hh


----------



## palomino698 (12 December 2008)

148cm is equal to 58.267716535 inch, so it's actually about 1/4 inch taller than 14.2


----------



## FunkyFilly28 (12 December 2008)

14.2hh (maximum height of a pony)


----------



## fornema (12 December 2008)

would count as a 14.2 under most affiliate standars i.e. BSJA


----------



## wonkey_donkey (13 December 2008)

It's actually just over 14.2hh.


----------



## MillionDollar (13 December 2008)

A little bit more than 14.2


----------

